# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  Bucephalandra Club

## vasteq

Hi,
I am from Poland, I wanted to present my collection of *Bucephalandra*, *Schismatoglottis*, and *Aridarum* species, and thus know the people who are also fascinated this magical plants. If any of you have a interesting variety of Bucephalandra or other similar plants growing on rocks please show your pictures. I will be happy to could share with you my species. If anyone would like to exchange to my species, please pm. 

PS> Is it posibility to create a Bucephalandra Club?

----------


## vasteq



----------


## josh

http://natureye.com/bucephalandra/bu...p-sintang.html

----------


## comet

Beautiful plant, lovely. But I haven't seen it available commerially in singapore yet. If not, sure will get it and try. Perhaps, share more with us the growing specificatios?

----------


## stormhawk

Hello Vasteq, nice plants you have there. We don't have an intention of making a Bucephalandra Club at the moment however.

The first plant posted, "Copi Susu", should be "Kopi Susu", which is basically Malay for coffee with milk. I don't see the resemblance to coffee with milk however, but the plant is very nice.

----------


## vasteq

Thanks, but this is my old photo. Now I would like to try add a short description about presented varieties. To this time I managed to collect *57* varieties of Bucephalandra including one Schismatoglottis and Aridarum. So here it is:

- *Copi Susu* little-sized variety:
A lovely 4-color little variety. Here we can distinguish colors such as dark green of mature leaves, with glossy dark-blue tint. The newly grown leaves are red with green sheen. One of the most prized and rare varieties Bucephalandry.


- *Kedagang* - medium-sized variety:
One of the first found and to this day considered one of the most beautiful varieties Bucephalandra. It is characterized by slightly wavy leaves with an unusual color. Red core plant contrasts well with dark blue color of older leaves. Young leaves are light green, with a good fertilization can get amazing "glowing" green visible at different angles of view. With time, the leaves become darker and darker to give a dark navy blue sheen. The variety known to be one of the fastest growing.





- *Sekadau2* - little-sized variety:
Leaves are longitudinal and slightly wavy



- *Kualakuayan1* - little-sized variety. 
The older leaves is visible blue sheen. It has a distinctive red core. Low and creeping variety:



- *Kayulapis1* - very little-sized variety. 
Longitudinal, wavy leaves (more pronounced in the emers version).


- *Red Gaia* - medium-sized variety. 
The bottom of the leaf is red. Slightly wavy edge. Creeping.



- *Metalic Wave* - medium-sized variety. 
Leaves are longitudinal and wavy at the edges


- * Pearl Grey* - medium-sized variety, Rosettes growth. It has a very densely distributed spots, which gives it a distinctive appearance, hence the name "Pearl Grey".


- * GBV* [Green/Blue/Velvet] - medium-sized variety
Purchased with this inicial, I guess that mean colors, green and blue (also you can see purple on the new leaves) A variety of longitudinal leaves. New leaves are multi-colored :



- * Velvet Leaf2* medium-sized variety
Long, thin, and wavy leaves, new leaves are red coloured. 


- * Kualakuayan2* medium-sized variety with big leaves:
Leaves of drop shape. Big, gark green, shining blue. New leaves are red coloured

----------


## lajiaorongcn

HI, I really support the idea that create a Bucephalandra Club!!!  :Jump for joy: 
I am so fasinated about those amazing Bucephalandra as well and it is more and more popular in China lately. But the knowledge about this species is really far from we need.
Hope there will be a club for more and more Bucephalandra fans to communicate.
By the way, Vestaq, i saw your high quality pretty pics in another forum. But i dont understand the language there. It seems u r very experienced about Bucephalandra, and I d like to see more about ur discussions here :Smile:

----------


## deric79k

to all the bro here , may i know where can i get this lovely plants in malaysia?Thanks

----------


## aquarius

These plants look really nice! Too bad we don't have them in singapore. Otherwise it'll be a good alternative to the usual nanas n ferns that we tie to rocks n woods

----------


## alvinchan80

> These plants look really nice! Too bad we don't have them in singapore. Otherwise it'll be a good alternative to the usual nanas n ferns that we tie to rocks n woods


These plants are really nice and they are pricey too... Depending on variants, we should be looking at $35 all the way to $100-200+ for a single stalk... So if the rhizome has 2 stalks on it, the seller will normally sells it times 2...

I think end up locals will just stick back to ferns and nana..

Tried introducing Echinodorus variants but there isn't much interests due to lack of knowledge and also cost I guess...

----------


## ranchu

I think that you can get some at Seaview, saw them for sale the last time I was there.

----------


## alvinchan80

> I think that you can get some at Seaview, saw them for sale the last time I was there.


Those are totally different from what bro vasteq is showing.. Variant totally different.. I believe Bucephalandra keepers will know..

 :Smile:

----------


## lajiaorongcn

*Here are some of my collection:*

*Bucephalandra sp. "Fake Catherineae" Daerah Melawi W.K.*
nEO_IMG_IMG_7893.jpgnEO_IMG_IMG_7894.jpgnEO_IMG_IMG_7907.jpg

----------


## ranchu

Thanks for pointing out the difference...

----------


## lajiaorongcn

*Bucephalandra sp "Green Velvet" Daerah Sanggau W.K.*
nEO_IMG_IMG_8225.jpg214516em7zeprk8cz0k3mm.jpg

----------


## lajiaorongcn

*Bucephalandra. sp. "Black Centipede" Sayang Melawi W.K./*
nEO_IMG_IMG_7852.jpgnEO_IMG_IMG_7853.jpg

----------


## lajiaorongcn

*Bucephalandra motleyana sp. Pinklady*
nEO_IMG_IMG_8119.jpgnEO_IMG_IMG_8122.jpg

----------


## alvinchan80

Fantastic Bucephalandra collections..... Nice photography too...  :Smile:

----------


## limz_777

> to all the bro here , may i know where can i get this lovely plants in malaysia?Thanks



isnt this plant species comes from malaysia ?

----------


## lajiaorongcn

> isnt this plant species comes from malaysia ?


 Yes, I am also curious about that.  :Roll Eyes: 
*deric79k, r u from malaysia? It is said some of Bucephalandra r from malaysia.*

----------


## deric79k

> Yes, I am also curious about that. 
> *deric79k, r u from malaysia? It is said some of Bucephalandra r from malaysia.*


yes , i am from malaysia

----------


## illumbomb

Bucephalandra is found on the island of Borneo and thus it can be found in Sarawak too which is part of Malaysia. There should be a few collectors in Malaysia whom you can try purchasing the plants from.

In Singapore, I have seen them being sold at Green Chapter shop at Clementi a few months ago. I have also seen baby Piptospatha being sold as Bucephalandra at some other LFS so be careful when making your purchase...

----------


## lajiaorongcn

*Bucephalandra sp. "Treasure 2011" Melawi W.K*1.jpg2.jpg

----------


## lajiaorongcn

*Bucephaland SP. Brownie Red*
*1.jpg 2.jpg3.jpg*

----------


## Royston

Yes GreenChapter brought them in sometime ago even the "crypt. supplier" to C328 also brought them in sometime back but the variety is not as many & the price is very costly.

----------


## vasteq



----------


## Marlinsons

Great plant! Very nice. 

Will feet to c328 to chceck it out. Any idea how much does in cost in Singapore for those brothers that bought them in green chapter and c328?

I am interested to grow these slow growing plant.

----------


## limz_777

> Great plant! Very nice. 
> 
> Will feet to c328 to chceck it out. Any idea how much does in cost in Singapore for those brothers that bought them in green chapter and c328?
> 
> I am interested to grow these slow growing plant.



quite costly at the moment , still waiting for plant farm to _cultivate it_

----------


## Marlinsons

> quite costly at the moment , still waiting for plant farm to _cultivate it_


 Guess I need to wait a little longer then.  :Sad:

----------


## deric79k

so long no ppl update any new of the plants?

----------


## ragn4rok

I'll share my bucephalandra tank. I have these species:
- sintang
- sekadau
- sanggau
- lamandau green form
- lamandau purple form
- melawi
- nanga pinoh green form
- nanga pinoh blue form

----------


## ranmasatome

Hey.. thats a collectoritis tank!! hahaha.. love it!

Care to share how they are grown?

----------


## ragn4rok

haha.. Yes.. It is..  :Smile:  I'm just about to start collecting them.. A bit too late ya?  :Razz:  Currently, I only have specimens that collected from Borneo, Indonesia. I'm still looking ones from Borneo, Sarawak to complete my collection.

Sharing more pictures...
Lamandau sp. "Purple"

One of the smallest bucephalandra with dark violet color, new leaves are look like A. coffeefolia (brownish red).

Sintang


These kind species has unique leaves which are look like a miniature banana tree leaves. The new leaves are yellow color.

More species photos coming soon ...

----------


## cherabin

Real sweet stuff  :Smile:  I'm love these plants but just hasn't got down to buying them due to the high cost. Seeing your tank picture is really tempting.

----------


## deric79k

really awesome , how i wish have them in my tank aswell.waiting for ur update  :drool 1:  :drool 1:

----------


## ragn4rok

@cherabin: The plants are not so expensive here in Indonesia...  :Smile: 
@deric: Here's the update...

One of the rarest: Bucephalandra sp. "Nanga Pinoh" green and blue type..


My favorite Bucephalandra carpet... I use: Melawi, Lamandau (green type), Lamandau (violet type), Lamandau (mini violet)

----------


## ragn4rok

Got some new other variants..






 :Smile:

----------


## vasteq



----------


## vasteq



----------


## vasteq



----------


## vasteq



----------


## vasteq



----------


## ragn4rok

My collections updated... :-)

Sintang, Sekadau, Sanggau, Melawi


Lamandau: small green, small purple, giant purple, etc. So many variants in one location.


Lamandau giant purple, I found these giant clumps 20x18cm. 150+ stalks / rhizomes / plants

----------


## dc88

Very beautiful plants indeed !

In the photos of the submersed form the many little white dots on the leaf surface are those due to pearling ? 

Will the leaf change from emersed to submersed growth ?

----------


## vasteq

The little white dots are more visible in submers forms - on the emers are not so intensive or sometimes just not exist. The old emersed leaves are not changing under the water - always are still the same - only new young submersed leaves growing usually more colorfull and beauty.

----------


## dc88

What are the white dots? I thought they are tiny O2 bubbles from photosynthesis, are they not ?
Very impressive photo you took too.

----------


## vasteq

No, this is not O2  :Wink:  This is characteristic of plant from the araceae family. You can see it even in Anubias but not so intensive. See all my photos - good macro camera show you that better than a normal digital photos. Here you can see green, old and probably emersed leaves with no dots, and new, more colorful submersed leaves with many dots:

----------


## vasteq

*lajiaorongcn*  could you reply to my answer at flickr?

----------


## illumbomb

My explorer friend recently found specimens of bucephalandra with beautiful yellow spathe so I thought I will share the photograph here with all of you:

----------


## ragn4rok



----------


## vasteq

*SOLID BLUE*
A variety of medium size with a wonderful intense blue color, contracting along the leaf veins - in this case I think the trade name is correctly. Leaves slightly wavy at the edges, large, placed on short stems. The average growth rate - although I guess that should speed up if will get more leaves (as was the case with Kualakuayan2 which got "kick" with more leaves). Traditional parameters like all my bucephalandra:

_GH 8 
KH 6 
pH 6.5 
światło >0.7W/L 
Co2 z butli + EC 
Fertilizer by EI, exchange water - 30% per once a week
_

----------


## vasteq

*COPPER*One of my favorite varieties in terms of coloration - leaves shimmer in all colors of the rainbow - colors change with viewing angle - picture does not fully reflect this "miraculous". Young leaves reddish, turning green, with age yielding blue sheen. The oldest leaves sparkle with metallic purple (all the leaves are visible in the photo). Belongs to the small variety. I also have another specie with a similar name "Copper Leaf" - for a long time I thought that they are one and the same but now I realizes that vary in size and color.

----------


## vasteq

*SUPER BLUE*
A variety of medium size with a wonderful intense blue color, contracting along the leaf veins - in this case I think the trade name is correctly. Leaves slightly wavy at the edges, large, placed on short stems. The average growth rate - although I guess that should speed up if will get more leaves (as was the case with Kualakuayan2 which got "kick" with more leaves). Traditional parameters like all my bucephalandra:

_GH 8 
KH 6 
pH 6.5 
światło >0.7W/L 
Co2 z butli + EC 
Fertilizer by EI, exchange water - 30% per once a week
_

----------


## ragn4rok

blue variants also. ^^ from Melawi area.

----------


## arjuna ireng

Hello friends,
Please let me share a little follow-up collection

I have several variants of Species Nanga Pinoh commonplace in the market known as the Superblue

Species nangapinoh it has some different variants. I tried to divide it by a large, leaf shape and the name given by the pursuer


Superblue # I
Mini size,horisontal rosette growth
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1344809638.023908.jpg

round leaf form&amp;emersed color is light Green ImageUploadedByTapatalk1344809777.276074.jpg

new/Submersed leaf color is brown metalic ImageUploadedByTapatalk1344809858.126767.jpg

Superblue #2 ...
to be continued

----------


## arjuna ireng

Sp Nango pinoh Superblue #2
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1344810257.310274.jpg
the shape of the leaf is just like anubias minima
the upwater color is dark brown blueis and under water color is dark green blueish.
these are my superblue II with 12k Kelvin Lamp
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1344810563.201131.jpg
and these are mine with 6400k Kelvin lamp.
[spoiler=superblue II] coming soon  :Very Happy: 
[/spoiler]

----------


## arjuna ireng

Sp Nangopinoh Superblue #3
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1344811939.686510.jpg
difference with the previous one superblue is much thinner leaves. wave leaves a smaller but highly visible tetal
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1344812262.060402.jpg
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1344812343.380248.jpg
as you all can see, this is wild cought on fully submerged leaft form the undeewate sunmerge leaf from my tank.
will abailable upon requesr

----------


## ralliart12

If I wish to purchase these Bucephalandra species in Singapore, where may I find them? Will the flowering type flower less easily if they are grown submerged?

----------


## ragn4rok

Try at GC-shop :-)

Yes, they do flowering easily when grown submersed too...

----------


## vasteq



----------


## sateman

Got this from a friend.
Lamandau...small "mini-nana sized" leaves. Suitable for nano tanks.
Doing well in my 30cm tank. These are the dark green and light green variants.
The purple leaves are in my 40cm cube.

----------


## vasteq



----------


## ragn4rok

OMG, they are just amazing my friend.... Long time no updating my collection... Here they are:


AquaIkebana: Aridarum velutandrum from Miri, Bucephalandra sp. "Pearl Grey", Bucephalandra sp. "Ampungan" (red-stemmed Bucephalandra)

Just recently harvested... Lamandau mini purple and Lamandau mini green 


Bought recently from a friend who already collected this specimens before I do


and the last new specimens discovered in Sekadau. Bucephalandra sp. "Sekadau" blue - leaves


Enjoy!...  :Smile:  :Grin:

----------


## sateman

Wow Jeffrey.. I see your collections have grown a lot. Finally got your Pearl Grey. Your Ikebana is beautiful bro....Well Done!! Love the Ampungan with its red stem. And the darker shades of motleyana is simply awesome. Really tempted to get some!

----------


## ragn4rok

Thanks Nasir ... ^^ .. Yes, I already have pearl grey, dark grey, ampungan, pawan, aridarum mini, aridarum velutandrum in my collections now :-) 

Motleyana is the first plant that make many hobbyist around the world start to craze about Bucephalandra. When this plant first got the popularity in my country, I didn't like this plant at all. The color is just black in the photo, not very interesting plant. 

Just about two days ago, my friend offered this specimen for sale. At first, I didn't get too excited. The photo I'd received from him was still the same "dead-looking black leaves" plant. But, I'm curious, so I went to his small farm in the back of his house, and when I saw them with my own eyes. OMG, this plant is actually a true beauty. The color can change black - blue hue metallic grown under good lighting and provide enough micro - macro fertilizer. So, I just bought all of his stock. haha.. He already successfully cultivated them from a very small single rhizome/plant until 3 large clumps for about a year plus. So, it's possible if we want to cultivated any other Bucephalandra and hopefully no need to collect from the wild anymore in the future. 

And, yes, B. motleyana is a MUST to collect if you are a Bucephalandra collector. ;-) very beautiful, indeed.

----------


## vasteq



----------


## deric79k

really nice plants

----------


## ralliart12

Thought one of the specimens which I own is a goner (see the rest of its structure; it's almost rotting away), until I saw a pair of new leaves shoot out from its tip:

----------


## ragn4rok

This species can survive even when all the leaves are gone. :-) when you have the "botak" plant, don't waste them. 

check these out:



===+++===+++===
Recently collected...

catherineae


fake catherineae

----------


## ragn4rok

Bucephalandra motleyana "Giant Leaves"


Bucephalandra motleyana complete list, all of these specimens have been successfully cultivated by some local hobbyist from Indonesia. We don't take these plants anymore from their habitat.

----------


## deric79k

this is really awesome plants , i like it so much

----------


## ragn4rok

Recently collected from Bukit Biru, Hulu Kapuas ...

----------


## vasteq

Hi-Res photo:
http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8469/8...8d1066f4_k.jpg

----------


## ralliart12

> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8469/8128763120_7da0c2fc51_h.jpg
> 
> Hi-Res photo:
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8469/8...8d1066f4_k.jpg


That looks amazing! I don't suppose the leafy plants in the background are ordinary java ferns? & the Bucephalandra specimens in the photo are really that huge?

----------


## vasteq

There are about 10 kind of Microsorums + 2 small Bolbitis (near the left front - Bolbitis Heteroclita Cuspidata and Bolbitis Gua Angin - heigh about 8 cm). The Java fern are: "mini Windelov" in the middle, Narrow "K" on the right of "mini Windelov", Thor's Hammer on the left , and Cross on the right of Thor's. Some bucephalandra are much bigger than other - at the middle you can see Super Blue (one of the biggest) and Buce. Sedong (on the right of SuperBlue)

----------


## deric79k

the tank really awesome,this is my dream tank , i wish i can setup a tank like this soon

----------


## Trail_Mix

I have recently fell in love with these as well, they are simply amazing!

----------


## deric79k

> I have recently fell in love with these as well, they are simply amazing!


when i first time saw it, already fall in love, deep deep love

----------


## ragn4rok

Bucephalandra sp. "Mini Catherineae" NEW!
mini catherineae (in a small clump), compared to the size of adult's index finger. This is definitely one of the smallest Bucephalandra ever found. And a very beautiful Bucephalandra variant.

----------


## kuching

Bucep. from Sabah, north Borneo.

----------


## smk

> Bucephalandra sp. "Mini Catherineae" NEW!
> mini catherineae (in a small clump), compared to the size of adult's index finger. This is definitely one of the smallest Bucephalandra ever found. And a very beautiful Bucephalandra variant.


Hi,

I'll be in Jarkata from 19 to 21 Jan for friends wedding, any chance to pick up any of these Bucephalandra Plants ?  :Smile:  

mk

----------


## kuching

Bucep. from Tebakang (Sarawak):

----------


## ragn4rok

> Hi,
> 
> I'll be in Jarkata from 19 to 21 Jan for friends wedding, any chance to pick up any of these Bucephalandra Plants ?  
> 
> mk


Hi mk, pm ed you.. ^^... thanks

----------


## bluebubbles

If I have a 40cm tank, what preparation should I need to start off my first Bucephalandra and which species are more suitable for a small tank?

What kind of lights, soils, temperature, fertilize do I need?

----------


## deric79k

depends of the setup you looking for ?me using ada soil ,my tank temperature is 25-26

----------


## imoett

hi all nice collections. I also a bucep. collector from Indonesia. I present my rare collection. Cultivated from my aquarium. Bucephalandra Bukit Raya var. Snow White

dsc0002uao.jpg 
dsc0003hrz.jpg

----------


## ragn4rok

Wow.. beautiful bro... ^^

Wanna show my latest collection too.. Brownie Red - clusters ... Very nice

----------


## jaival

soo any new updates ?? 

latest buce bug have bitten me  :Wink:  

can you please give me details regarding the setup you have, temp, waterchange and other care taken for these beauties you have  :Smile:  thanks

----------


## alfarizi

This my Bucephalandra Tank

DSC_0491.jpg

i mix bucephalandra with Microsorum and cryptocoryne
DSC_0492.jpg

----------


## alfarizi

i'm very like bucephalandra lamandau

P1170538.jpg

P1170554.jpg

i like because it clump very neat
DSC_0053.jpg

----------


## deric79k

bucephalandra is part of my life

----------


## Neocaridina

Nothing new but i wanted to show some of my bucephalandra 

Brownie jade


Braun


Midnight blue


Narcissus I


brownie ghost

solid blue

----------


## deric79k

really amazing , so nice

----------


## Neocaridina

Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## alfarizi

bucephalandra Clump

IMG_2296.jpg

IMG_2295.jpg

ready go to other country

----------


## Trail_Mix

What is the best way to cultivate Bucephalandra submersed? I've heard differing opinions. I am planning on eventually having a tank dedicated to them, (plus a few small Crypts, Anubias, Microsorums, (Mini) Bolbitis, and of course plenty of mosses and liverworts).

I was thinking of attaching the Buces to small chunks of lava rock, and then burying the lava rock into the substrate so that the Buce is sticking out but the roots are in the substrate. But then I've also heard of people planting Buces into the substrate without the lava rock. Then I know plenty of people grow Buces attached to lava rock without the roots anywhere near the substrate as well. So I know it is flexible, and they are considered relatively easy plants to grow, but I'm just wondering the best way, what are your thoughts? How do you guys do it?

----------


## deric79k

bucephalandra is very very hard to cultivate , it grow super slow .maybe one to two months only come out one leaves

----------


## alfarizi

bucephalandra bukit biru
bukit biru.jpg

----------


## siuwang1314

> I'll share my bucephalandra tank. I have these species:
> - sintang
> - sekadau
> - sanggau
> - lamandau green form
> - lamandau purple form
> - melawi
> - nanga pinoh green form
> - nanga pinoh blue form


師兄,請問可給我你的聯絡方法嗎?

----------


## siuwang1314

*alfariz* and *ragn4rok* ching ,can u leave your contact eg phone number?
please send my e-mail is [email protected] 
thank you

----------


## armageddon

buce is better grown in soil or tied like anubias? will their rizhome rot is burried under soil?

----------


## sateman

> bucephalandra is very very hard to cultivate , it grow super slow .maybe one to two months only come out one leaves


Personally, I would not term it as hard. More like "slow" but not so much hard. It's relatively easy because mine grows well even without CO2. It flowers constantly.




> buce is better grown in soil or tied like anubias? will their rizhome rot is burried under soil?


Mine are all grown like anubias. None buried in soil...only tied to rocks and wood. I've a few stalks slitted in between rocks and slowly the roots bind themselves to the rocks. Will post some pics soon when I have the time.

----------


## alfarizi

Bucephalandra Super Blue

Bucephalandra sp. sweet maharani.jpg

----------


## alfarizi

> buce is better grown in soil or tied like anubias? will their rizhome rot is burried under soil?


 planting bucephalandra can use soil can on wood or rock, i think it's same sir,

----------


## armageddon

any idea where to get super blue? super blue seems like a large leaf type right?

----------


## alfarizi

yes it can large leaf sir, it's not much in nature,, i get it just for my collection now

----------


## alfarizi

yes it can large leaf sir, it's not much in nature,, i get it just for my collection now

----------


## armageddon

where are you located at? and how large are the leaves? i am looking for 1 plant for my planted tank...

----------


## vasteq



----------


## alfarizi

3-10 cm long leaf for super blue,

----------


## ragn4rok

> 


Amazingly beautiful bro!... ^_^ They look like very happy in your tank..

----------


## armageddon

add to some poison.
my super blue's new flower.
have 2 stalks in tank, 1 grown new flower (hope i'm not wrong), the other grown new leave


some serious new shoots!!! counted, at least 10 new shoots growing from it. and i'm loving it!
bucepahalandra galaxy


nobody enquired or have noticed this beauty when came to my place. thus have decided to put it into my collections tank.
bucepahalandra Entikong I


going to do small changes to this tank soon and this tank is turning into a jungle!!!

----------


## TS168

For those get attracted to Bucephalandra. 
You can try the lamandau/Catherinea types which give you good color for your planted tank. 
This is my Bucephalandra Lamandau purple 
Sorry for my poor photo quality. There are too many variant to collect so i only focus on those i like.

----------


## soltari007

@TS168: Nicely matured Lamandau purple there bro  :Smile:  Is that Skeleton King/Achilles in the background?

@vasteq: those are glorious pictures! Dark Achilles and Io are among my favourites  :Grin:

----------


## cephelix

I want the lamandau purple mini!
The pictures are definitely poisoning me

----------


## TS168

Hi soltari007 , Thanks.
Yes, you have sharp eye.

----------


## Indo Aquatic

my collection
bucephalandra sp bocing but some one say it's mini aridarum

----------


## Indo Aquatic



----------


## Indo Aquatic

my other bucephalandra "Alamanda Blue"

----------


## Indo Aquatic

my other bucephalandra "Brownie Blue Kapuas Ulu"

----------


## Indo Aquatic

my other bucephalandra "Bucephalandra Blue Green Kapuas Ulu"

----------


## Indo Aquatic

my other bucephalandra "Bucephalandra Blue Green Kapuas Ulu"

----------


## Indo Aquatic

"Bucephalandra Brownie Red Line"

----------


## Indo Aquatic

"Bucephalandra Caterine"

----------


## Indo Aquatic

"Bucephalandra Cascade"

----------


## Indo Aquatic

"Bucephalandra Chilli Leaf"

----------


## AQMS

Can someone post pictures of bucephalandra sekadau and kayu manis,
im just curios how they look like.

----------


## armageddon

> Can someone post pictures of bucephalandra sekadau and kayu manis,
> im just curios how they look like.


bro. go to my page ^_^ you will see them there.
https://www.facebook.com/BucephalandraSg

----------


## alfarizi

> Can someone post pictures of bucephalandra sekadau and kayu manis,
> im just curios how they look like.


what sekadau? there are 3 variant sekadau, sekadau1, sekadau theia, and sekadau sei merah  :Smile:

----------


## alfarizi

bucephalandra sekadau sei merah
546738_138021052999685_1515344112_n.jpg


bucephalandra sekadau theia
Bucephalandra Theia 3.jpg

bucephalandra sekdau
Bucephalandra sp. sekadau.jpg

----------


## AQMS

> bucephalandra sekadau sei merah
> 546738_138021052999685_1515344112_n.jpg
> 
> 
> bucephalandra sekadau theia
> Bucephalandra Theia 3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the clarification.

----------


## kohanson

Hello all, want to share my collection of Bucephalandra which I started last week.

----------


## AQMS

Nice, where do you get the velvet collection?

----------


## soltari007

Nice plants showcase  :Smile:

----------


## kohanson

> Nice, where do you get the velvet collection?


Thanks, i got them from TS168.




> Nice plants showcase


 Thanks!

----------


## Indo Aquatic

Bucephalandra in Tank

----------


## Indo Aquatic

"Bucephalandra Etikong"

----------


## Indo Aquatic

"Bucephalandra Gurindam"



"Bucephalandra Gigantea"



"Bucephalandra Golden Bell"





"Bucephalandra Gunung Sumpit"





"bucephalandra Kudagan"





"Bucephalandra Lalina"



"Bucephalandra Lawang Kuari"



"Bucephalandra Pink Flower"





"Bucephalandra Blue Green Saw"





"Bucephalandra Theia"

----------


## TS168

Here the Bucephalandra Alamanda Purple, pink new leaf.

----------


## armageddon

theia blue, in display

----------


## deric79k

wow, so many type of bucephalandra plants, really cant wait to have them all in my tank.

----------


## Indo Aquatic

Collection in tank  :Smile: 

942415_1388459334708282_1957334862_n.jpg

1005209_1388459324708283_54138279_n.jpg

Bucephalandra Green Blue



My Giant Theia emersed collections

----------


## TS168

> wow, so many type of bucephalandra plants, really cant wait to have them all in my tank.


All? Abit tough as there too many different name given to same variant at time by sellers. But i guess you have collected so many and you should be a happy bucephalandra collector by now. 
Wish you all the best in your long journey to the bucephalandra world.

----------


## kohanson

Want to share a video of my bucephalandra velvet 4 pearling at the tip.

http://youtu.be/U_th3_UCDJs

----------


## alfarizi

> Want to share a video of my bucephalandra velvet 4 pearling at the tip.
> 
> http://youtu.be/U_th3_UCDJs


very good growth, i try with tank 30*30*30cm with lamp led 900-950 lm, my plant cant pearling althought all plant can still normal growth, what lamp you use?

----------


## kohanson

> very good growth, i try with tank 30*30*30cm with lamp led 900-950 lm, my plant cant pearling althought all plant can still normal growth, what lamp you use?


Thanks bro, I using Maxspect LED Razor 160w 8000k. What LEDs are you using? Just bought the lights today and the plants started to pearl.

----------


## Indo Aquatic

Bucephalandra Theia mini



Bucephalandra Seruyan

----------


## alfarizi

> Thanks bro, I using Maxspect LED Razor 160w 8000k. What LEDs are you using? Just bought the lights today and the plants started to pearl.


i don't know what led ii used, i think thats made in ch**a 6500K, i think before this lamp enought for meke plant pearling but not, i think i have to add blue colour for my lamp, or you can give me recomendation lamp with spesification your tank sir  :Smile:

----------


## kohanson

> i don't know what led ii used, i think thats made in ch**a 6500K, i think before this lamp enought for meke plant pearling but not, i think i have to add blue colour for my lamp, or you can give me recomendation lamp with spesification your tank sir


I am not really good at this but I believe your 6500k is good for growing plants. My set of light comes with 8k white, 3k warm white and blue LEDs. Probably the wide range of colour LEDs with the correct wavelength has helped with the plant grow. You can check out the specifications at http://www.maxspect.com/index.php?op...d=20&Itemid=21 .

----------


## alfarizi

> I am not really good at this but I believe your 6500k is good for growing plants. My set of light comes with 8k white, 3k warm white and blue LEDs. Probably the wide range of colour LEDs with the correct wavelength has helped with the plant grow. You can check out the specifications at http://www.maxspect.com/index.php?op...d=20&Itemid=21 .


thanks sir for your information, i still make a research about lamp, but in here led lamp very very expensive  :Sad: ,

----------


## TS168

alfarizi, did you pump co2 into your tank and add fert regularly? Or your setup is only light? Also what is your tank temperature?

----------


## kohanson

> thanks sir for your information, i still make a research about lamp, but in here led lamp very very expensive ,


Bro, you can try T5 and they work as well. I believe what is important are the bulbs. I never try ATI bulbs before but heard they are one of the best bulbs for plant growth. http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...p/22650-Ati-T5 

You can checkout the merchant threads.

----------


## alfarizi

> alfarizi, did you pump co2 into your tank and add fert regularly? Or your setup is only light? Also what is your tank temperature?


i use co2 diy bro, for now i just focus for light because i still learn about lamp because many profit if i can get good combination light colour, my tank 26 celcius bro

----------


## alfarizi

> Bro, you can try T5 and they work as well. I believe what is important are the bulbs. I never try ATI bulbs before but heard they are one of the best bulbs for plant growth. http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...p/22650-Ati-T5 
> 
> You can checkout the merchant threads.


yes i think that my solution, i will try to search information about this lamp, i never use this lamp before, i move from floresen lamp to led because watt led small and led lamp not make alga growing fast

----------


## sateman

Sharing my Lamandau green. Used to be of 2 different shades. Dark green and light green. But now all almost similar look. Grown in my 30cm nano tank. 





Flowers very often. Started off with 6 shoots - now has grown to quite a handsome colony.


Finally, full tank shot

----------


## sateman

And these are my Sintang. Grown from 6 stalks.


*Notice the leaves have developed into 2 different shades - more like variegated leaves. Green and yellow combination.*


*Close up shot*

----------


## sateman

*Melawi*

----------


## TS168

Hi Sateman, i think your has finally converted to submerse. Nevertheless, can see that your lamandau green has grown into a nice cluster. How long you have it in the tank?

----------


## sateman

Finally my favorite Lamandau Purple. Initially placed at the rear of my tank.


Close up in the tank. Notice the blue hue...not so much purple

----------


## sateman

I've placed them at the front of tank. See the difference under LED and T5 light
*LED light*


*T5 light*

----------


## sateman

*Initially grown from 3 stalks and a year later. The same plants taken out of water*.


*The colours are darker out of water*


*Beautiful specimen. Dark coloration of the purple variant*

----------


## sateman

> Hi Sateman, i think your has finally converted to submerse. Nevertheless, can see that your lamandau green has grown into a nice cluster. How long you have it in the tank?


About a year plus. I'm very happy with it... :Smile:

----------


## kohanson

> About a year plus. I'm very happy with it...


Wow, about a year and how long did it take to start flowering? I just started about less than a month. Can see new leaves growing but no flowers yet.

By the way, I have another video of my blue centipede to share. It is sending out stream of bubbles about every 15 seconds. http://youtu.be/vr79hN5Aeek

----------


## alfarizi

flower may be 1 years 1 flower but you can make many flower with fertilizer fospor, may be you can try it,,

----------


## sateman

> Wow, about a year and how long did it take to start flowering? I just started about less than a month. Can see new leaves growing but no flowers yet.
> 
> By the way, I have another video of my blue centipede to share. It is sending out stream of bubbles about every 15 seconds. http://youtu.be/vr79hN5Aeek


Mine started flowering about few months after introduction. For me very minimal fertilisation and at times I delayed changing my DIY CO2 when it ran out.
Now it flowers continuously.

----------


## kohanson

Nice, will wait patiently for them to grow and flower. I am ok if there is no flower as long as they are healthy, I am contented.

----------


## Indo Aquatic

Bucephalandra Sei merah
58955_1392840827603466_1116807941_n.jpg


bucephalandra sintang
969024_1392838560937026_697055995_n.jpg


bucephalandra melwai brownie brown
969020_1392837980937084_1157280251_n.jpg


bucephalandra biblis
1001078_1392836564270559_1329024527_n.jpg


bucephalandra etikong
1005626_1392836117603937_561380397_n.jpg

----------


## Indo Aquatic

bucephalandra chili leaf small clump
1017735_1392834024270813_95190289_n.jpg


bucephalandra bukit batu
945708_1392832664270949_1706009706_n.jpg


bucephalandra kapit sulatan
1012226_1392855804268635_2058879240_n.jpg


bucephalandra kudagan
1004807_1392851940935688_2126840648_n.jpg


bucephalandra theia golden
942428_1392841517603397_1140089021_n.jpg

----------


## Indo Aquatic

Bucephalandra From Central Borneo
969360_1393569494197266_1855937327_n.jpg


1004485_1393569480863934_1114938154_n.jpg


1006293_1393569410863941_669313695_n.jpg


66400_1393569400863942_1900972619_n.jpg


1010383_1393569404197275_1598032209_n.jpg

----------


## Indo Aquatic

*Bucephalandra Kapit Sulatan*


998552_1393568940863988_1211852982_n.jpg

74898_1393568944197321_218789615_n.jpg

----------


## Indo Aquatic

*Bucephalandra Golden From Central and West Borneo*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.n...18634689_n.jpg


https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.n...45834355_n.jpg


https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.n...43602683_n.jpg



*Bucephalandra Brownie Blue Central Borneo*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.n...25828442_n.jpg


https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.n...96658771_n.jpg


https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.n...65023598_n.jpg


https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.n...70007794_n.jpg


https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.n...99506369_n.jpg

----------


## TS168

2 more beautiful Bucephalandra. The Bucephalandra Kedagang mini the leaf are small and when they grow into a cluster like our Anubias barteri 'Petite', it will be beutiful. For those who like Anubias barteri 'Petite' will surely love this even more as their color are much better. Thanks for viewing. Hope you will like it.

----------


## armageddon

theia blue



theia V4

----------


## Indo Aquatic

Pink Rosa aka. Brownie Helena aka kir royale

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.n...37289225_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.n...51689464_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.n...78693013_n.jpg

----------


## kohanson

Some updates on my bucephalandra:

Sorry for the large pictures as they were taken from my iphone and uploaded directly to photobucket.

Blue centipede has grown submersed leafs. I have trim off 2/3 of the emersed leaf. 
Before:


After:



*Lamandau Purple is flowering!*
Before


After



Unfortunately, my Alamanda Dark has dropped all its leafs and the rhizome has turned brown. I am trying to revive it and has trim off a little bit of its rhizome. Hope it will grow back again.

----------


## soltari007

Nice update! I always enjoy seeing the submersed leaves contrast against the emersed ones  :Smile:

----------


## kohanson

Yeah. The blue centipede was badly damaged as I used a dishwasher scrub to scrub off the brown algae on the all the leafs. All the leafs were hurt during the process and start to rot off. The plant was bought on 7 July and I am happy to see so many new leafs!

----------


## armageddon

> Yeah. The blue centipede was badly damaged as I used a dishwasher scrub to scrub off the brown algae on the all the leafs. All the leafs were hurt during the process and start to rot off. The plant was bought on 7 July and I am happy to see so many new leafs!


algae best left to algae crew to settle than to manual scrub them. golden algae eaters and otos are good for clearing these algaes.

----------


## soltari007

yeah that happens, you can try using vasteq's method of diluting citric acid before treating the plant leaves. scrub sounds like it's too rough for the leaves to handle without damage.

my black centi is growing similarly to yours, i plucked out most of the emersed leaves to let the submersed leaves grow faster

----------


## kohanson

Thanks for the tips bro. Will take note for future plants which I purchase. They grow really fast if the rhizomes are still healthy.

----------


## alfarizi

> isnt this plant species comes from malaysia ?


from malaysia and from indonesia, this plant from borneo island

----------


## alfarizi

some variant bucephalandra, some new variant

1235541_344355852366203_519741401_n.jpg

----------


## TS168

these are the small size achilles.


These are the bigger one.

Many have been asking me what will be the size of the Bucephalandra Achilles. And there are giant one that could grow up to 1ft size. and that take long to grow to that size.

----------


## alfarizi

bucephalandra brownie ghost

1229935_345858555549266_2101457173_n.jpg

----------


## armageddon

super blue.



red cherry. others name, nanga taman submerges red.

this is emerse colour so still green.



skeleton king black

----------


## alfarizi

bucephalandra sp

1234103_346617735473348_146727121_n.jpg

----------


## Forevermango

Themis


Green Achillies

----------


## nicolae68

I'm interesting buy some Bucephalandras from you.
please send to me your conditions.
best regards
nicolae 
from Canada

----------


## armageddon

> I'm interesting buy some Bucephalandras from you.
> please send to me your conditions.
> best regards
> nicolae 
> from Canada


overseas may message me for details.
[email protected]
 :Smile:

----------


## alfarizi

whats its bucephalandar super blue my hunter get it from central kalimantan https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.n...75562235_n.jpg https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.n...22321230_n.jpg

----------


## alfarizi

whats name for this bucephalandra? this from central kalimantan https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.n...78977873_n.jpg

----------


## armageddon

i dont think that is super blue. the blue shine is nice. theia or melawi blue maybe it. but definitely doesnt look like super blue going by the shape of the leaves and the overall size of the plant.

----------


## keithtang

My 1st
A Malawi

----------


## keithtang

Dear all. Can check with you all, can bucephalandra be plant into planted tank soil? Cause I see most of you tie them to stones or wood. Many thanks.

----------


## sfk7

Rhizome must not be buried, roots are fine to be in the soil. You may tie them in such a way that over time the roots can grow into the soil. Some find that they grow even better

----------


## keithtang

Thanks will try it out.

----------


## armageddon

sharing some of my buceps

belindae <<--- i personally name this clump my little princess cause it just looks so beautiful and reminds me of a little princess  :Very Happy: 



super blue Giant (NFS)



red scorpio



Black skeleton king



rainbow frost

----------


## keithtang

Nice nice think I am addicted to Bucephalandra already after going through all the pages. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## keithtang

Dear all does Bucephalandra need alot of strong lighting? My look like the edge growing algae .

----------


## Adrain

Nice plants you have!

----------


## bennyc

Would be nice if the photos are taken submerged.

----------


## TS168

Hi Benny, There alot of submerse photo around. If you try to search on the internet, posted by alot of hobbyist around the world.

I have attach one of my submerse bucephalandra. You can see the white spot on the leaf, this is a sign of submerse form.

----------


## bennyc

Hi TS168 bro, i have seen many beautiful submerge photos of bucep, and they are marvelous. I just find it wasted as the emersed photo just show green.

----------


## TS168

Hi Benny, Yes Most Bucephalandra leaf color is green. Some variant. The leaf vien is red. Some new leaf will start off pink to browish red and green or dark green to buish purple.

So depend which variant you have.

----------


## keithtang

Start to like it so much haha.

----------


## armageddon

add some poison.

brownie ghost.
this is one of the type that many people like. there are various other names to it. basically like brownie red, purple etc. but based on some experienced indo traders and keepers, they will turn red or purple depending on your tank condition too. and to achieve these colouration takes time.
1374265_172337846294415_2000889107_n.jpg

super blue
personal observation, new leaves will grow out to be reddish. but after stablising and maturing, they will slowly have their blue shine out and it is easy to see them. in many occassions, my new arrival stocks, mature leaves will even show the shimmering blue. this is by far 1 of the most popular buceps that people keep and easiest too have its colour to shine.
1463062_177609932433873_1825900508_n.jpg

Theia V4
This is a very unique bucep that personally i like it alot and hard to get its potential colour out. the potential colour as shared online is actually ORANGE! before it turn orange, i will say this is in fact a green based bucep. what is so special? the dots on the leaves. the "silver dust" that is on it is simply too much. of course, there is another type that is as nice which is the silver powder. but this beauty's justice have to be withnessed first hand to appreciate it and this is 1 of the few hidden treasures that i really really like if we were to say the silver dust effect of bucep. it's silver dust specks are alot smaller than other classic buceps like theia blue or velvet. but definitely its density is unrivaled thus far based on the many buceps i have got in for customers. 
1374898_177610275767172_303975968_n.jpg

non bucep, my white nana!!! ^_^"""
1457625_176576482537218_1573941575_n.jpg

of course, my HP photo isn't making justice to this beautiful buceps and like many i'm still learning and every now and than, new buceps are discovered. 
hope the little sharing of the above can allow some people to be clearer of submerged form of bucephalandra.  :Smile:

----------


## bennyc

Hi Armageddon bro, 
thanks for sharing your submerge photos. The colors show.

----------


## armageddon

> Hi Armageddon bro, 
> thanks for sharing your submerge photos. The colors show.


no prob. too bad i do not have enough submerged with their true potential to show their colours. another that is extremely nice, 1 bunch of semuntai which i have kept are extremely beautiful with a "colour" transformation of new leaves. the new leaves are often organge purplish. but as they mature, they turn orangey green. pretty cool.. always like their new leaves. and the bunch will have like 1 leave every week. (as mentioned its a bunch) so wouldnt feel as slow in growth rate too.

----------


## yangqian

Hi everyone, this is my 6-weeks old Bucephalandra tank. This tank consist of mainly anubias, bucephalandra and cryptocorynes.




Left side:




Middle portion:




Right side:

----------


## keithtang

Power... very nice set up and it's huge...

----------


## yangqian

Current becephalandra list: 


Bucephalandra Alamanda V1 blue 
Bucephalandra Alamanda V4 
Bucephalandra Alamanda V3 dark 
Bucephalandra Bilbis blue 
Bucephalandra Bilbis pink 
Bucephalandra Green chilli 
Bucephalandra Blue chilli 
Bucephalandra Dark chilli 
Bucephalandra Goldenbell 
Bucephalandra Lawang kuari 
Bucephalandra Fine edge Melawi 
Bucephalandra Kedagang mini 
Bucephalandra Sp enae 
Bucephalandra Sekadau 
Bucephalandra red rose 
Bucephalandra Theia 
Bucephalandra Velvet leaf 
Bucephalandra Lalina 
Bucephalandra Hyperion 
Bucephalandra Bukit Betung 
Bucephalandra Alamanda mini 
Bucephalandra Centipede 
Bucephalandra Dark Narcysus 
Bucephalandra Green Narcysus

Bucephalandra Supermini cathrine
Bucephalandra Miranda Piptospatha Superblue 
Aridarum 
Bucephalandra Alamanda V2 
Bucephalandra Gunung Sampit 
Bucephalandra Sahali bulbe 
Bucephalandra Athena 2 
Bucephalandra Athena 
Bucephalandra Brownie sweet 
Bucephalandra Brownie blue 
Bucephalandra Brownie green
Bucephalandra Brownie ghost 
Bucephalandra Superblue 
Bucephalandra Silky blue melawi 
Bucephalandra Aurora blue 
Bucephalandra Emerald 
Bucephanlandra T4 
Bucephalandra Skeleton king green 
Bucephalandra Mini apple leaf 
Bucephalandra Kir adonis 
Bucephalandra Kuapas hulu 1 
Bucephalandra kuapas hulu 2 
Bucephalandra Lagoon

Bucephalandra Lamadau green
Bucephalandra Lamadau dark
Bucephalandra Nanga sweet blue
Bucephalandra Nanga green
Bucephanlandra Darksaw
Bucephalandra Darkwave
Bucephalandra Neo Kuala Kuayan grey
Bucephalandra Pixy

----------


## yangqian

Some of my favorites:

Bucephalandra darksaw

----------


## yangqian

Bucephalandra brownie sweet




Bucephalandra centipede

----------


## yangqian

Bucephalandra Lamadau green

----------


## yangqian

Nana petite carpet.

----------


## Aventador

> Nana petite carpet.


Nice!!! :thumbup: are the nana petite planted in the substrate or tie to rocks?

----------


## keithtang

Can share the size of tank?

----------


## yangqian

> Nice!!! :thumbup: are the nana petite planted in the substrate or tie to rocks?


The bigger bunches at the back are tied to lava rocks. The smaller ones are glued to tiny pebbles.

----------


## yangqian

> Can share the size of tank?


The tank is 5ft on each side. 30cm high and breadth is 30cm.

----------


## yangqian

Some flowers.

----------


## TS168

More red than Bucephalandra sp. ampungan. 



Bucephalandra sp. more grey coating than Bucephalandra sp. Dark Grey.





This Bucephalandra sp. Paris leaf will be dark reddish under submerse growth. When grow emmerse it become green.

----------


## armageddon

buceps are still emersed form and i lousy in photo taking too so not displaying their true potential  :Razz: 

Theia Giant


SP IO green


Kula Kuayan


will post more as more are posted up  :Smile: 
Bucephalandra SG page

----------


## Mats

I find the nomenclature a little confusing.
bucephalandra brownie brown, what is it :- motleyana, lamandau, sekadau etc etc.
is it one of them or all of them
similarly buce super blue and nanga pinoh super blue, are they the same plant always or is there more to it.
please guide
warm regards to all

----------


## armageddon

> I find the nomenclature a little confusing.
> bucephalandra brownie brown, what is it :- motleyana, lamandau, sekadau etc etc.
> is it one of them or all of them
> similarly buce super blue and nanga pinoh super blue, are they the same plant always or is there more to it.
> please guide
> warm regards to all


there are minor differences in the ways plants are named especially even more so for a new plant like bucep.
the way they are names are based on location, leaves, roots, rizhome, size, colours, flowers etc. so it is hard to pin point what is what too.
of course, not forgetting, trade name is 1 thing that addes to the tank of dyes. a same plants under 2 different supplier will potentially have 2 different names. but in fact they are the same thing. 

of course, in many occassions, plants that arrived at your hand, their outcome varies with what you might have seen on photo due to many factors such as water parameters etc. thus, it actually makes bucephalandra all the more interesting as the main base colours of green, red, purple, blue, brown, orange, pink, gold etc. varies on different people's hands too.  :Wink: 

hope this helps all in a little bit more into the world of bucephalandras

----------


## keithtang

Try out Emerged planting for
Skeleton King. Will it workout???
Water running down from OHF. Flowing pass the leafs and roots of the King.

----------


## armageddon

> Try out Emerged planting for
> Skeleton King. Will it workout???
> Water running down from OHF. Flowing pass the leafs and roots of the King.


hope it worked out..  :Smile:

----------


## armageddon

this giant is hand picked and getting ready for its new home

----------


## keithtang

Nice one. Haiz now rescaping my tank. Think is the soil I bought. Many type of algae growing. 😕

----------


## armageddon

> Nice one. Haiz now rescaping my tank. Think is the soil I bought. Many type of algae growing.


ya. very beautiful piece indeed. 1 of the most perfect ones i've seen. now getting it ready for my main tank. it just came out of my packaging thus looked cramped. fully spread out is very big..

----------


## AQMS

That is a big one  :Surprised: .
Is that the skeleton king?

----------


## armageddon

> That is a big one .
> Is that the skeleton king?


yup. dark skeleton king.

this one is hand picked... haha

----------


## bennyc

Very beautiful specimen you have there, ZD bro. Looking forward to see your big tank FTS! Haha

----------


## armageddon

my new "scape"

----------


## keithtang

Nice. Adding any live stock in?

----------


## armageddon

Soon

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## armageddon

thinking of adding a small small orchid or plant at the branch that is protruding out of water. dont want to waste that small piece.. haha

----------


## keithtang

Tie some Bucephalandra  :Smile:

----------


## armageddon

> Tie some Bucephalandra


thought about it too, but i want to get a land plant instead of an aquatic plant.

my buceps. still in emersed condition with some slowly turning submerged.

some close up shots. :Grin: 

a small clump of kir royale. previously had another bigger beautiful clump bought by another bro.. haha


2 white nana, 1 is tied, 1 is stuffed into a "clamp" shape grove on the DW


golden nana under DW


a new bucephalandra i trying out, bucephalandra centipede blood red. randomly took 1 centipede and found this small one, the current leaves showing excellent shine of blue, but realised new submerged leave that is coming out is pretty reddish thus trying this piece to see its development. still have stocks available.


of course, not forgetting the main star, Skeleton KING!!!! some call it dark SK, some call it black SK. realised a flower has poped out and new leaves are coming out.


bucephalandra belindae clump, this clump is pretty big and in execellent condition. can't count how many pieces in it, but i guess there is more than 10. using it to form a cover for the cave area between the DW and BW.


small clump bucephalandra penelope, still in emersed state. notice the algaes on it. This piece is like a more expensive golden nana petite. have another few stalks in submerged form in my own small tank that is showing gold colour. very beautiful. 


bucephalandra CHILLI, found some "cracks" area in the middle from the "joints" of the rocks. decided to fill it up with some bucephalandra and went on to find the best small buceps i have. found some leftover bucephalandras chillis and used them to fill that small gap. can only see 1 stalk protruding out, but 3 other stalks are behind waiting to grow out of that crack.


the tradditional bucephalandra brownie ghost. selected a young brownie ghost clump to fill the big gap between the rocks. At the back just on top of it is a medium size bucephalandra bungan waiting to show its beauty in time to come.


bucephalandra rainbow frost. again, my style of using plants to "stuff cracks" and gaps to have a more complete feel. selected just 1 stalk from the clumps and clumps and clumps of rainbow frost. decide that less is more. balance and not overdoing is the key. 


hair grass, need say anymore? ^_^""


blyxa japonica, you can notice the bucephalandra bungan at the left front side rocks.


green skeleton king! after i finished, realised the right side back of tank is extremely bare and lots of areas are wasted. thus took a small messy clump of green skeleton king out and placed it at the back to give it a more filling wild look.


ok, thats all for now, wish me good luck in this tank's development and hope to keep you all updated on their development.
happy CNY!

----------


## armageddon

.....

not sure how come link wrong. all showing penelope...  :Sad: 

anyway, hope this liniks work :P

bucephalandra chilli



bucephalandra brownie ghost

----------


## win18

Some of my collection
Just tried it couple of week ago  :Very Happy: 
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1390188997.095975.jpgImageUploadedByTapatalk1390189022.012543.jpgImageUploadedByTapatalk1390189045.584359.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AQMS

> my new "scape"


Steady ah bro..... new tank for CNY... what is the bottom tier for?

----------


## armageddon

Bottom is stocked with buceps. All converting to submerged form. A few hundred stalks. Lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## yangqian

Nice kudeng stainless steel t5 lights.

----------


## yangqian

> .....
> 
> not sure how come link wrong. all showing penelope... 
> 
> anyway, hope this liniks work :P
> 
> bucephalandra chilli
> 
> 
> ...



I personally feel that you can tie the brownie ghost on the driftwood. Allow them to receive more light to achieve better coloration. (:

----------


## armageddon

> I personally feel that you can tie the brownie ghost on the driftwood. Allow them to receive more light to achieve better coloration. (:


opps... haha... the picture doesn't show justice. this brownie ghost is exposed to full light. ^_^ 6 tubes of T5 infact... i worried of over exposure only... HAHA

----------


## yangqian

You can never get bored of them.

----------


## yangqian

> opps... haha... the picture doesn't show justice. this brownie ghost is exposed to full light. ^_^ 6 tubes of T5 infact... i worried of over exposure only... HAHA


Haha yes. They look like they are being stuffed in the rocks. So sad!

----------


## armageddon

Haha.. nice. This is the brownie today. Day 3.

uploadfromtaptalk1390243772615.jpg

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## armageddon

nothing much. lets see 2 months down the road how it will be.  :Smile:  now still trying to see how to settle the overloading of buceps at home as i just did a major overhaul to stock setup...

----------


## Dodofish

Can I ask what is the smallest breed for bucephalandra?

And does cutting off the old leaves produce smaller new leaves?

----------


## Whitechicks7

> Can I ask what is the smallest breed for bucephalandra?
> 
> And does cutting off the old leaves produce smaller new leaves?


I may be wrong but I think it's Catherine / mini purple / belindae

----------


## keithtang

Mini set up...

----------


## Dodofish

> I may be wrong but I think it's Catherine / mini purple / belindae


Is it also known as lamandau mini purple? I saw one in google like a carpet.  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## armageddon

> Is it also known as lamandau mini purple? I saw one in google like a carpet. 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


there is in fact a misconception of people for buephalandras, maybe can help to clear the air.

yes, buceps are slow growing in some, but under optimum condition, some keepers have realised that they grow very fast. much faster than nanas in fact. known of 1 keeper, his buceps have already at least flowered 3 - 4 times in a period of 2 months each flowering can be up to 2 stalks of flower. No, this is not a clump, but just 1 stalk that subsequently grown out another smaller shoot and both flowered together. 

bucephalandra doesn't really "carpet" they will grow more upwards. maybe for soft rizhome types like LMP, their rizhomes tend to lay lower. but once again, when bucephalandra's density grow, they will grow upwards, very much like any stem plants. 

IMO, there are 3 types of rizhomed buceps. soft and small, mid size and stiff, big and hard. pretty common sense in fact. these 3 are also classified as the small mid and large sized bucephalandras (my categorization) . 

so, if you are going to let it rest in a corner expecting it to creep and carpet like HC, or hairgrass, you maybe disappointed. 

of course, light and depth of tank plays a part too. buceps in wild do not grow in deep water, more of shallow stream at the sides thus it is able to "creep" due to the inability to uphold itself up like a tree trunk. 

hope this can shed some lights for bucep keepers.  :Smile:

----------


## Pork Life

My collection.
20140122_204720.jpg >>> unknown bucephalandra

20140121_214315.jpg>>> unknown bucephalandra with SK black in background

20140122_204159.jpg >>> SK black with new leaves growing

20140121_214645.jpg >>> another SK black plant growing new leaves

----------


## Pork Life

20140122_204252.jpg >>> side shot of SK green clump converting to submersed form with new roots growing

20140122_205426.jpg
20140122_205029_1.jpg >>> SK black clump with 2 flowers growing

20140121_214046.jpg >>> full tank shot after slight re-shuffling of plants again to create space in front for cory cats to move in

----------


## vasteq

Here you can found my new updated article about Bucephalandra, also in other languages:
http://bucephalandraplants.blogspot.com/

----------


## win18

Some of my new collection
Currently put into quarantine container

Bucephalandra Pixie
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1390880011.028667.jpg

Bucephalandra velvet
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1390880074.479411.jpg
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1390880093.941536.jpg

Don't know what sp with flower
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1390880139.598539.jpg

Black type, probably theia black
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1390880220.318974.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TS168

Hi Win18 the so call Theia black? Can you update with new photot after 1-3month time to see if it still black? Thanks.

----------


## win18

> Hi Win18 the so call Theia black? Can you update with new photot after 1-3month time to see if it still black? Thanks.


Sure...
will update once I've plant it into the tank, 
hopefully not melted down because the condition its quite bad now...

----------


## bennyc

hmm.. my theia black looks so different from yours. different supplier differ name maybe. Mine are black at the veins only, new leaves are pinkish orange.

----------


## win18

> hmm.. my theia black looks so different from yours. different supplier differ name maybe. Mine are black at the veins only, new leaves are pinkish orange.


haha...
probably wrong ID, because my seller only put name "theia black, brownie blue and etc" into a bags contain more than 10 rhizomes

I just choose the darkest leaf and take the photo assume it as theia black  :Very Happy: 
will update once they are settle down to the tank and grow new leaf

----------


## keithtang

Some new purchase for Chinese New Year...
Top :Nanga Taman Cherry Red
Below : penelope small clump
uploadfromtaptalk1391149267629.jpg

----------


## Pork Life

My first clumps, perfect rainbow on left and flamingo on right.

IMG-20140212-WA0004.jpg

----------


## bennyc

Hi pork life bro,

Is it expensive? since both clumps seems to be quite large. Your rainbow looks fanastic.

----------


## Pork Life

> Hi pork life bro,
> 
> Is it expensive? since both clumps seems to be quite large. Your rainbow looks fanastic.


Dropped you a PM as I don't think pricing can be explicitly stated here in forum or something, based on forum rules?

----------


## AlexK2508

Hi guys, today ive got my first 2 Buce.

How can i see if their emers or submers ? Is their any way to find out ?

Thanks a lot

----------


## bennyc

Normally bucephalandra are sold in their emerse state. The difference in my experience (correct me if i am wrong) is submerse grown leaves tend to have a waxy shimmer compare to emerse state. Coloration (like blue, red, pink etc) in the submerse leaves appear only when ample CO2 and nutrient requirements are met. 

Unlike most plants, which melt their leaves during their transitition stage from emerse to submerse stage, buce old leaves might or like to melt away. My buce still have its old leaves but not all its old leaves.

----------


## bennyc

Hope this helps in the explanation.
buce explanation.jpg

----------


## bennyc

> Normally bucephalandra are sold in their emerse state. The difference in my experience (correct me if i am wrong) is submerse grown leaves tend to have a waxy shimmer compare to emerse state. Coloration (like blue, red, pink etc) in the submerse leaves appear only when ample CO2 and nutrient requirements are met. 
> 
> Unlike most plants, which melt their leaves during their transitition stage from emerse to submerse stage, buce old leaves may or may not melt away. My buce still have its old leaves but not all its old leaves.


Sorry I realised there is typo.

As vasteq also mention huge change in water parameter may trigger melting/ shredding of leaves

----------


## armageddon

some pictures to share

Brownie pixy. Submerged. 



Kedagang round clump. picture did injustice to plant. Beautiful silverdust on them





Budding talent? This dark blue is telling me it is enjoying its stock tank!! Flowering soon!! 





Experiment was done on this piece of bucep. Upon end of experiment. This bucep showed an excellent holographical shine of green and deep maroon. Indeed living up to its name. Guess it!!! FYI, the experiment was done in a state that i doubt anybody would try. but it reap fantastic results for me. another same type of bucep showed the same results on all its new leaves. :P

----------


## soltari007

Anyone has a picture of a fully immersed skeleton king??

Totally unexpected, wanna compare experience  :Smile:

----------


## armageddon

dark or green?
my thus far looks ok..  :Smile: 




> Anyone has a picture of a fully immersed skeleton king??
> 
> Totally unexpected, wanna compare experience

----------


## TS168

tank size: 5x5x9cm
Bucephalandra sp. kedagang (lamandau Purple)
Grow from 2 leaf until this, take about afew month with no/min care. Are you cultivating your bucephalandra? It time to start cultivating to reduce the demand from nature if we can.

I dont know where to post and think it not nice to open a new thread, so i post here. If not to be here, let me know thanks

----------


## Parryaw

Looks great! I think it's a great idea, with so many wild plants being collected, I won't be surprised it they became extinct in the wild.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## alfarizi

bucephalandra sp penelope

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.n...98102532_o.jpg

----------


## TS168

Latest Bucephalandra sp. Achillies. Beautiful. This one was told it will be pink flower.  :Smile:

----------


## sateman

> Latest Bucephalandra sp. Achillies. Beautiful. This one was told it will be pink flower.


Isn't this similar to skeleton king?

----------


## TS168

Hi Sateman, It first get it tradename is Bucephalandra sp. Achillies, Then someone came along and create another name to compete, they name it Bucephalandra sp. Skeleton Name. 
If some one tell you Skeleton King? It stock is from Indonesia. Else it will be from the main source. It rather complicated who is right who is wrong. But we all know it the same but different naming by different sector. Oh My God.  :Smile: 
Hope it not confusing for all.  :Smile:  Sorry if confusing.

----------


## armageddon

actually, for achilles / skeleton king, the name has pretty stabled down already as compared to many more other buceps which continously have new names poping out of nowhere. 

SK Dark / Black is a pink flower varient where green SK is white flower.

the following picture was a collector's item previously that i had which a customer came and bought it. I use to name it lion head. it have pink flower.
just wondering how it is doing now.. haha

----------


## k99

Sawasdee krub , Hello From Thailand  :Smile: 

Since there are few merchants here in Thailand and due to the very limited source of knowledge, I hope I could find the more knowledge here  :Smile: 

Does anyone know what is the different between these plant ;

1.) Bucephalandra Brownie Red
2.) Bucephalandra Sherry
3.) Bucephalandra Red Shery
4.) Bucephalandra Mirabelle


I kind of confusing here because it seem not much of a different to me.

and one last question ; what is "SP" stands for?


Thank you in advance, and may the plants you have grow bigger every day !

PS: to me the Skeleton king and achilles again, looks the same and is difference in the type of color which is dark green or normally green. I'm not sure is this going apply to the question much much above.

----------


## TS168

Hi K99, 

I might not be the best to answer your querries. But i will try to answer you here.

*Part 1 to your question*
why we put "sp" as there no scientific name to all these bucephalandra name. All are trade name given by supplier and seller who try to increase their sales.
Most bucephalandra are found growing on land and occasiionally submerse during raining season. You dont find them growing totally submerse.

Bucephalandra sp. brownie red is firstly named by NK. He start off the brownie series.
Whereas the Bucephalandra sp. sherry/red sherry/mirabelle is named created by a supplier from indonesia.

With over 250-450 named created so far by all sort of supplier and seller. The name for the bucephalandra has reach a level of unbelievable.
It difficult for hobbyist to know if what they brought match to the trade name? You have to buy from right source to prevent buying wrong variant which you prefer. If you like it while seeing it in the tank in LFS then it ok. You buy what you see and not for the name.

*Part 2 to your question*
Bucephalandra sp achillies is first found by NK and later the indonesia also want to sell this variant and they name it as Bucephalandra sp. Skeleton King. They are same plant.
This bucephalandra found growing on stone and out of water. They most beautiful grow emmerse.
 
Photo by NK

----------


## k99

Thank you for your time answer TS168  :Smile:

----------


## armageddon

some new additions.

super blue!!



chilli. simply love that cute little flower bud..  :Razz: 



and also trying my hands on a few dark SK mini (said to be ltd edition, but regardless, decide to give it a try). hope it will grow big to be the big SK..

----------


## TS168

Hi all, introducing the true Bucephalandra sp. Black Gaia (NK)
This variant trade name is given by NK when he first found it. There another 2 variant under this gaia group, that is the Bucephalandra sp. Red Gaia and Bucephalandra sp. Blue Gaia


Yes it not black in color but due to the previous 2 named with blue and red and this is dark color. 
The leaf is long and with slight wavy.

----------


## keithtang

Nice, thanks for sharing...

----------


## AlexK2508

Hi guys, what are the best conditions to get the beatyfull colors from Bucephalandras ? My Tank has
120gallon with 60cm high, the Power of light is 220W. At the Moment i have these different Plants (brownie ghost,brownie blue,brownie helena,brownie metallica,brownie red ghost, Pink biblis,red gaia,superblack, sweet Angel v2,icarus sword,Mini catherinae,kedagang,red blue violet and kahon )

----------


## TS168

Bucephalandra sp. mini black , this is not Buce Belindae as they have check the flower and does not match to belindae. No proper name given as it not able to be yet. It might be a look alike as what most bucephalandra are. Beautiful variant with wavy leaf and small plant suitable for those who love small little plant.

Common trade name use by seller, Buce. sp catherineae mini, Buce sp. belindae.

----------


## lukeskwr

awesome...make sense about starting a club on this...ha ha. beautiful plants.

----------


## Vadim

> *Part 2 to your question*
> Bucephalandra sp achillies is first found by NK and later the indonesia also want to sell this variant and they name it as Bucephalandra sp. Skeleton King. They are same plant.


hi,
... is first found by K.HIRO as Bucephalandra sp. "Kayulapis2"

----------


## bennyc

Calling claims to first discovery will only lead to verbal war. Let us just enjoy this beautiful plant and hobby. If neccessary, things can be taken offline. Enjoy.

----------


## TS168

Introducing the Bucephalandra sp. Pink Lady :-)
Hope all like this new bucephalandra.

----------


## peter-trnava

Hi, I am offering buce Sintang and Melawi for exchange across Europe. I am looking for any other buces. Thx for your offers.

----------


## ichise

Hi guys ,
Just want to find out from the bros here about this plant care , does it require high light and co2 ? Can I use them in a low tech setup without co2 ?
It's quite an expensive plant , just wonder if it's easy to care for before I purchase .
Cheers

----------


## TS168

Hi ichise, I not sure how to address you as you did not sign off with a name.

But i will try to answer your queries from my limited knowledge.

1. Price! Price of Bucephalandra has drop to all time low globally. Why? I will not guess here. But it sure dropping.
But buy the correct variant according to your preference. Go for those has already converted into submerse form, else you are buying base on "he said so"

2. Does bucephalandra need co2 or high light?
Some prefer good light to induce color, some prefer low light to induce the dark color. And they need iron to give you the reddish color but some said no need.
Some has manage to grow it without co2, some has fail without co2. In my view they do not need high light. medium lighting is enough. 

You should try 1 variant and see if it suite you. else you might not want waste money on it. hope you will enjoy the fun. Thanks

----------


## ichise

Hi TS168 ,
Thanks for the info , will try afew in my low tech tank and see how they fair  :Smile:

----------


## peter-trnava

Is there any different for buces if attached on rocks or wood / roots?
thx for sharing your experiences

----------


## armageddon

> Is there any different for buces if attached on rocks or wood / roots?
> thx for sharing your experiences


different people diff exp. basing on their natural area, they tend to grow on rocks more.
however my exp is wood seems to do better for them. although there are some hunters whom feedbacks that they do better on black lav rocks.
everybody have different experiences and i believe your tank specs plays an important role on their well being too as well as which will they prefer at the end.

----------


## peter-trnava

Thx Ong, really appreciated

----------


## anakcili

Can bucephalandra able to grow under temperature 30C-31C?

----------


## Dennerle

Btw how you guys make your bucephalandra pearl or bubble? Mine j have never seen it pearling

----------

